# Has anyone ridden Hadleigh Farms?



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to be in London in late September for a wedding and thought this might be a novel way to spend some time. Has anyone ridden here? Is it at all worth while?

I'm sure there are better trails in the area but I'll be going to Scotland after London so I can get my fix of real riding in then.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Its ok. worth a try I guess to see if you like it. I've been once, but not rushing to go back.

This is quite a good local forum to check out other trails in the area.

MTB Trails - Mountain biking locations in Essex Herts & London

I just came from a ride in Danbury today and would recommend that over Hadleigh.


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, I'll keep it in mind. I'm starting to get the feeling it isn't going to be worth the effort it takes to get there and find rental bikes.


----------

